# Today is my redelivery day(and bday)



## MikeLogan (Feb 27, 2009)

Got into Charlotte yesterday and rental car'ed it to Spartanburg airport for rental car drop-off. Got picked up at the airport by Mariott in a 5er wagon.

FYI: The "market" downstairs(got a water and twix last night) and the wifi are paid by BMW. At the buffet now, they said we leave at 7:45.

Can't wait to see my baby again!


----------



## MikeLogan (Feb 27, 2009)

So PCD is just awesome. Can't wait to do it again!..oh wait..I am in a few weeks(my best friend is doing PCD also).

As posted above, got picked up in a 5er wagon, we missed out on dinner because it was too late, but heard it was plentiful. Hotel stay was nice, free wifi for BMW guests, comfortable beds, very clean room. Had breakfast the following morning. Nice buffet with a decent selection.

Met up with PHOTOHUNTS and his girlfriend. Great people, had a blast with them all day. This guy was nuts with the cameras, video, pics, things suctioned to cars..can't wait to see everything.

The day was so much fun. We got there and had a nice little introduction by Donnie Isley, who was completely awesome.

First we did the courses. First was the road test, swerving around cones and making sharp turns, it's incredible how this car handles! Next was the braking tests..which was so much fun to do, especially since it wasn't your car. Last was the skid-pad, which was incredible. DST is the most amazing thing ever.

After the course, we hopped in X5's, drove over to the museum and the Xer factory. I have to mention, and one of my fellow PCD'ers in my group mentioned this to me while we were there, but there is a clear difference between the workers in Spartanburg than in Munich. While everyone was working hard and doing a great job, you could see the American workers were more social with eachother, as opposed to the people in Munich, who wouldn't crack a smile or take a 5 second break between things they were doing.

We then took the X5's on the off-road course, which was so much fun. I brought my mom along with me and she screamed all the way through(see next post for the video).

After the off-roading, we had lunch on BMW, then had our hot laps in the M5's(see next post for the video). Let me just say, this was probably the most fun thing I have ever experienced in a car(except for pushing my car past 150 on the Autobahn). It's incredible what these cars can do.

It was so nice meeting up with my baby again. I was happy to see it nicely clean and detailed, after I left it in Munich all covered in dirty from the Germany countryside, and double backed tape from when I took my license plate off.

The whole day was perfect until I got in the car and started driving.

Problem #1: I accidentally purchased the wrong iPhone smartphone adapter. FYI, there is a version for the first iPhone, then another one for the 3G/3GS. With the original adapter, the iphone 3G does not play music, and when it snaps in, the eject button gets stuck, and you have to pry it out. Went to my dealer when I got home, and they gave me the new one, which was completely different than the first one I have, now it works properly.

Problem #2: Vehicle processing never uploaded North American maps to my car. My only option is Europe at the moment. After doing some troubleshooting, it turns out that you need to bring the car in for service, and they have to re-load iDrive for North America, which includes the maps. Don't purchase the DVD, as this does not work on the new iDrive hard-drive based systems.

The only annoying thing is that they slapped a "BMW Efficient Dynamics" sticker on the drivers rear window. I tried to pry it off, but it would leave too much glue behind. Now I gotta get some goo gone.

The whole European delivery and PCD experiences were very memorable. The car would still have been awesome without these, but I saw and learned some pretty cool things along the journey. BMW really knows how to give you a good time. I can't wait until I do all of this again a few years down, but until them, I'm going to enjoy my new car to the fullest!

Pics and vids in the next post.


----------



## MikeLogan (Feb 27, 2009)

Pics located here: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...3&l=1843f11e35

M5 Hotlap located here: 




Mother screaming on X5 offroad course: loading


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

I'm sure you're going to be amazed by the entire morning.This really makes up for the wait for redelivery. I can't think of a better way to spend your Birthday,enjoy every second of it. Try not to get any tickets on your journey home !


----------



## energetik9 (Sep 9, 2008)

Congratulations. I'll be looking for a Lemans Blue M-sport around Northern VA soon!


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Mike,

Happy B-Day !!!! :thumbup:

Can't wait to go next Thursday!!!

Now, where are the pics:angel:


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

I knew I would forget to personally wish you Happy Birthday. I even say your post this morning and said I would do it at lunch 

I hope you had a great time and a Happy Birthday :thumbup: Enjoy your BMW!


----------



## MikeLogan (Feb 27, 2009)

post updated, see above


----------



## photohunts (Oct 16, 2008)

Great meeting you too, Mike! I'll post up my vids from PCD this week, then the trip back home as the second installment. I just got back from my trip about 7 hours ago.


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Congrats and happy b-day!


----------



## darkblue325 (Aug 29, 2008)

Congrats on the great experience & Happy Birthday! What a good way to celebrate your birthday!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

MikeLogan said:


> Problem #2: Vehicle processing never uploaded North American maps to my car. My only option is Europe at the moment. After doing some troubleshooting, it turns out that you need to bring the car in for service, and they have to re-load iDrive for North America, which includes the maps. Don't purchase the DVD, as this does not work on the new iDrive hard-drive based systems.
> 
> The only annoying thing is that they slapped a "BMW Efficient Dynamics" sticker on the drivers rear window. I tried to pry it off, but it would leave too much glue behind. Now I gotta get some goo gone.


I appologize that your iDrive was not updated with the US maps. We have noticed this on a couple ED vehicles we were re-delivering last week and thought we had caught them all. We are trying to trace down the problem as this should have been done at the port, but for some reason some of the vehicles are not getting the update.

You can also thank the port for the Efficient Dynamics sticker. Easiest way to get those off is to use windex and a straight razor blade.

Glad you had a great time :thumbup: Enjoy your BMW!


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

I-Won-Today said:


> I appologize that your iDrive was not updated with the US maps. We have noticed this on a couple ED vehicles we were re-delivering last week and thought we had caught them all. We are trying to trace down the problem as this should have been done at the port, but for some reason some of the vehicles are not getting the update.
> 
> You can also thank the port for the Efficient Dynamics sticker. Easiest way to get those off is to use windex and a straight razor blade.
> 
> Glad you had a great time :thumbup: Enjoy your BMW!


Jonathan, can you please make sure my iDrive has the NA maps loaded.

Thank You.


----------



## MikeLogan (Feb 27, 2009)

de-badged today 

it's amazing what the Florida sun and dental floss can do. no chemicals or goo gone required.


----------



## photohunts (Oct 16, 2008)

MikeLogan said:


> de-badged today
> 
> it's amazing what the Florida sun and dental floss can do. no chemicals or goo gone required.


Don't you have a lease? Just don't tell Irv you're doing all these mods to the car :rofl:


----------



## MikeLogan (Feb 27, 2009)

Not doing really much, just what's listed in my sig. All light stuff that will keep me happy for 3 years . My goal is to get the next gen M3, but that won't be avail for another 2 years after my lease is up, so I may buy it at the end.


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

I-Won-Today said:


> I appologize that your iDrive was not updated with the US maps. We have noticed this on a couple ED vehicles we were re-delivering last week and thought we had caught them all. We are trying to trace down the problem as this should have been done at the port, but for some reason some of the vehicles are not getting the update.
> 
> You can also thank the port for the Efficient Dynamics sticker. Easiest way to get those off is to use windex and a straight razor blade.
> 
> Glad you had a great time :thumbup: Enjoy your BMW!


Jonathan,

For those who do Re-delivery from ED, Do you know if PCD will save the EURO plates and put it in the trunk? Or the plates will remove at the Port when it arrived to the states? Because of new rules regarding to the European License Plates as of July 1st, those who do ED are not allow to take home either the front or back Euro Plate.

Please advice.

Thanks

Winston


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

wmo168 said:


> Jonathan,
> 
> For those who do Re-delivery from ED, Do you know if PCD will save the EURO plates and put it in the trunk? Or the plates will remove at the Port when it arrived to the states? Because of new rules regarding to the European License Plates as of July 1st, those who do ED are not allow to take home either the front or back Euro Plate.
> 
> ...


Hi Winston,

All I can comment on is what we've seen to this point. ED vehicles have been arriving from the port with the Euro plate removed and placed in the trunk. If you information is correct, that may all change.

In short if it makes it to us with the plate in the trunk, it will be there when you take re-delivery. We don't discard or remove anything from the ED vehicles.

I hope that helps. Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

I-Won-Today said:


> Hi Winston,
> 
> All I can comment on is what we've seen to this point. ED vehicles have been arriving from the port with the Euro plate removed and placed in the trunk. If you information is correct, that may all change.
> 
> ...


maybe I got lucky, check out my PCD thread at the below link.
Jonathan was nice enough to take the pic
of my car after ED as it just arrived at the PCD.
It still had the ED Zoll plate on and the 335i is still Debadged.
Hope this helps.

BTW. Jonathan I am heading for the airport in a few hours
see you tomorrow.

Can't wait.


----------



## MikeLogan (Feb 27, 2009)

tinted today


----------

